
What My Uterus Can Teach You About Being a Tech Leader - JrobertsHstaff
https://medium.com/@mags/what-my-uterus-can-teach-you-about-being-a-tech-leader-4f6cd9bb4881?source=email-f17a8893e6f3-1442983419789-daily_digest&sectionName=recommended
======
PeekPoke
"Spoiler alert: my uterus doesn’t have much to say on the matter of technology
and how it can improve people’s lives, though my brain has quite a bit to
offer" \- so, your uterus can teach us about as much as my flatulent arsehole?

